# Hi all! Bonjour!



## Jérémie (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm from France and I'm 27.

I just started with Mantis but I used to "collect" ants.

So far I have a couple of _Phyllocrania paradoxa_ and an old female _Mantis religiosa_.

I am also looking to buy _Hierodula salomonis_!


----------



## MrPitseleh (Nov 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jerremz.


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 9, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## Ster-vraz (Nov 9, 2010)

Bienvenue à toi Français !


----------



## Manany (Nov 9, 2010)

Welcome / Bienvenu Jérémie


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Nov 9, 2010)

Jerremz said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm from France and I'm 27.
> 
> ...


What ants have you kept? I'm an avid ant-keeper, and currently keep around 10+ species.


----------



## Jesskb (Nov 9, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 9, 2010)

Welcome! France! from USA!


----------



## Jérémie (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks all for your warming welcome! Merci à tous!

@ Myrmecologist: I had a Lassus niger colony and a Messor barbarus one but I had to stop because I cannot store them anymore!


----------



## Seattle79 (Nov 13, 2010)

Great to have you, welcome.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 15, 2010)

Bonjour


----------



## ismart (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome


----------

